# Best feature of the virtual Cockpit?



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

What is in your opinion the best feature that the Virtual Cockpit has?

Do you know of any good options people may miss if they don't do a deep dive into the menu's?

Any tips on getting the most from your Virtual Cockpit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Anthony_Manton said:


> What is in your opinion the best feature that the Virtual Cockpit has?
> 
> Do you know of any good options people may miss if they don't do a deep dive into the menu's?
> 
> ...


For me it's the shock and awe that my non Audi owning friends show when they first see it


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

The TTS centre rev counter with google maps on the left of it. 8)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

ianle said:


> The TTS centre rev counter with google maps on the left of it. 8)


+1 8)


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

ianle said:


> The TTS centre rev counter with google maps on the left of it. 8)


Yep.

Just a real shame you can't then have Media on the right of it. Big oversight.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Google Earth navigation. With the speedo and rev dials set to small, looks terrific and is actually very useful. It's the feature most admired by passengers.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Quite like the contact pictures in the telephone option.


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

I love the maps and navigation set up. My only niggles are that the DAB radio doesn't show artists and tracks without navigating to 'radio text' (and then its a bit naff), plus my s-line spec doesn't let me choose oil temp as the additional display in the rev counter - I understand it does in the TTS.

Otherwise it's by far the best display in any car I've owned.


----------



## shaunster1011 (Feb 11, 2018)

Full screen maps with small dials is awesome. My other cars now feel dated despite only beeing a few years old!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Agreed, mine always lives on full screen maps with small dials! Looks awesome


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

The ability to download speed cameras(& other POIs) and have pop-up & audio warning when approaching them. No need to run an app on phone or any other device anymore. Furthermore this works whether the map is in the foreground or not 

I do wish you could download or create your owns themes/skins for the dials though...that would be really cool 8)


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Dino_Donis said:


> The ability to download speed cameras(& other POIs) and have pop-up & audio warning when approaching them. No need to run an app on phone or any other device anymore. Furthermore this works whether the map is in the foreground or not
> 
> I do wish you could download or create your owns themes/skins for the dials though...that would be really cool 8)


Can you post a link to the website where you can download the speed camera info, and how do you actually upload this to the MMI?

Many thanks!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

AllanG said:


> Can you post a link to the website where you can download the speed camera info, and how do you actually upload this to the MMI?


PocketGPSWorld or SCDBInfo amongst others.
Then upload to MyAudi account to create an update for the car. Download that to an SDCard or USB stick and install in car.


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Many thanks, pcbbc!


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

didnt realise you can get google maps on the VC, how do you do that?


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

Glenc said:


> didnt realise you can get google maps on the VC, how do you do that?


You can't. You get google earth. (satellite overhead view) - right click when in nav and select it as a map view option.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

stueychewy said:


> Glenc said:
> 
> 
> > didnt realise you can get google maps on the VC, how do you do that?
> ...


I assume you can if you run it via Android Auto? (if you have the smartphone interface option..)


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

The google earth view and standard map view look indentical to me.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You have something wrong then. 
They are completely different - do you have an active SIM installed?


----------



## Glenc (Dec 17, 2017)

Nope not installed, never even knew I could do that..how is that done? Your image isn't showing.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Glenc said:


> Nope not installed, never even knew I could do that..how is that done? Your image isn't showing.


Dont need a SIM juts a data connection. connect to your smart phone's wifi hotspot via a USB cable (if using an iPhone you actually need to leave the phone on that screen to ensure the car connects) then agree to all the audi connect data messages, then try flipping the sat nav to google earth.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

SIM is a much better method and no messing about.... cost is next to nothing too
Image is because I was on iOS, it's such a PoS and iPads are certainly not desktop replacements. if you google Audi google earth you'll see what I mean.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> SIM is a much better method and no messing about.... cost is next to nothing too


If you know what to buy!



me said:


> MyMemory* (the seller of the 12GB/12 Month SIM on Amazon) will give you a 5% discount if you order from their site and use discount code VC5
> £26.59 delivered


 See thread


----------

